# Going on vacation



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heading out for vacation tomorrow, trying to decide which way I should go and if there are anything worth stopping to see on the way. Any sweet wood stores on the way, my wife would love to stop at one. Plan on driving around 8 hours tomorrow and staying at a hotel for the night. We could drive the whole way but I don't fell like driving the whole time and the house we rented is saturday to saturday. Most people have said not to go the northern route through Baltimore, I'll be taking my gun and I believe MD doesn't recognize KY CCDW, so don't really want to risk getting in trouble over bs. Also think the southern route through Virginia would be better scenery. Anyways, any suggestions?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 18, 2015)

I64, in my opinion. 

Lexington, VA is a great place to take a break. Drive through VMI and pay homage to Stonewall Jacksom then stretch your legs on the Washington and Lee campus and a quick tour of Lee Chapel. Be sure to leave an apple for Traveler as you leave. Then right back on 64 for a gorgeous drive to Charlottesville.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2015)

My experience with trying to get out of annapolis and out on the peninsula can be brutal traffic backed up for miles. Of course it is much worse on the weekend. Sure was nice once you got out there though.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well we decided to drive the whole way instead of stopping. I do plan on stopping at this pawn shop tonorrow. They have this buckeye Burl "art" for sale $130, 49x38x3". Not sure what the colored stuff is on one side. Think I should get it? @manbuckwal youre a buckeye guy


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't pay a small fortune! It's just wood!!! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2015)

Joe Joe JOE joe JOOOooooe.... Just looking out for you man... Your going to drive your wife half way across the country and stop at wood stores along the way? . If you need a wood fix that bad send me your address and I will hook you up. If you get rolled up and tied in a blanket and dumped on the roadside in VA I'm only about 6 or 7 hours north... Keep your phone charged so you can PM me. If neither of these are possibilities you also need to be googling the best restaurants in America to take your wife to... she's a keeper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Joe Joe JOE joe JOOOooooe.... Just looking out for you man... Your going to drive your wife half way across the country and stop at wood stores along the way? . If you need a wood fix that bad send me your address and I will hook you up. If you get rolled up and tied in a blanket and dumped on the roadside in VA I'm only about 6 or 7 hours north... Keep your phone charged so you can PM me. If neither of these are possibilities you also need to be googling the best restaurants in America to take your wife to... she's a keeper



My wife looks for army surplus stores, collectible stores (cool junk), tool stores and and wood places more than me. Should I keep mine too or get one that likes foo foo stuff, expensive jewelry, and shoes more than guy stuff?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bargain for that price- probably epoxy.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Joe I did a little research and found the pawn shop where it is at. I went ahead and talked the guy down to $99 since he has to ship it for me. Thanks for the lead!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 19, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Joe Joe JOE joe JOOOooooe.... Just looking out for you man... Your going to drive your wife half way across the country and stop at wood stores along the way? . If you need a wood fix that bad send me your address and I will hook you up. If you get rolled up and tied in a blanket and dumped on the roadside in VA I'm only about 6 or 7 hours north... Keep your phone charged so you can PM me. If neither of these are possibilities you also need to be googling the best restaurants in America to take your wife to... she's a keeper


His wife is pretty cool... she'd actually fit right in around here. She'll probably negoatiate for him when he goes to the pawn shop... poor guy working the counter will likely be called every name in the book, then try and convince her that he can only give her $250 for her to remove the buckeye from his store for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 19, 2015)

Since I drove the whole time I can go get some wood, seems fair.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Since I drove the whole time I can go get some wood, seems fair.



My wife has her eyes on the facebook the whole time and when I turn a fast corner or go over and down a roller coaster hill where she loses her stomach gives me great elation. She curses me and I laugh. It all equals out. I look for opprotunities to make her lose her stomach and get nauseous. We need to be paid somehow for being chauffeurs and the thrill of "the vertigo hunt" is our payment. That and finding wood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2015)

Hard for me to really see the figure while driving n looking at my phone ( shhh don't tell anyone ). Simply based on dimensions and both grey/blonde colors , it's a great deal as long as yet he backside isn't a huge void .


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I'll go give it a look at least and hopefully get a good deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well went there and looked at it, had the 2 big voids but what you couldn't see in pics were how many cracks ran through the whole thing. Decided not to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Well went there and looked at it, had the 2 big voids but what you couldn't see in pics were how many cracks ran through the whole thing. Decided not to get it.



interesting..........Did it have a finish on it ? I don't typically get many cracks but then again I seal it w AS2 after cutting .


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well the one golden side had maybe epoxy or something but it had cracks. The other side was rough as heck with chainsaw marks but raw, not sealed or anything.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

Bummer.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Well the one golden side had maybe epoxy or something but it had cracks. The other side was rough as heck with chainsaw marks but raw, not sealed or anything.



Bummer, sorry it didn't work out !


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 20, 2015)

It happens, had to go to Walmart out that way so wasn't a wasted trip at least. I did pass a place with a lot of live edge slabs, won't fit in the Ford Edge though haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

